# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Female hair restoration video testimonial Dr. Lindsey

## Dr. Lindsey

So most of you guys know that I am very picky on female hair restoration.  The candidate must have adequate donor hair and reasonable expectations!  Men too, but particularly women, who even more frequently than men...get deceived into poorly planned surgical misadventures, so its key that preop counselling is thorough.   But I like to work with good candidate females, who just like men... turn out with very nice results as long as a carefully planned procedure is carried out with attention to detail.



This is a great example of such a female.  She lives locally and stopped in last week at 7 months.  Just like many men...she thought she was "done growing", but in reality, she's probably got 30-40% more to come over the next 6 months.  Hopefully we'll get her back next spring for a final check in.  



So look at her video, despite a significant color mismatch...she looks awesome.  And women...listen to her...do your research BEFORE you book a case.  And see examples of the doctor's work!  



Just like those tv ads advertising stock and investments...past performance is no guarantee of future results...BUT...you are far more likely to get a good result from a doctor who has a track record of good results, than a doctor with no examples for you to see.



The video is:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63qdkvecFBU



Dr. Lindsey

----------

